# Norco Optic 2017



## sefu (10. März 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

fährt jemand ein Norco Optic von 2017 mit 27.5 Laufrädern?
Wäre sehr an ein paar Eindrücken interessiert. Insbesondere für die A7.1 Variante.

Bin auf der Suche nach einem flinken, agilen und spaßigen Trailbike was sich auch für Touren eignet.
Im Moment schwanke ich zwischen dem Norco Optic, Randon Skeen Trail, Transition Scout und Canyon Spectral oder Neuron.


Besten Dank für die Hilfe


----------

